# Lowrance Elite 7 F-S



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Can. I set this up at home or do I have to be on the Lake?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

As far as what goes? You can mess with it at home


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I did. Thanks.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Have you guys had any issues with the Contour Plus maps? I use them at Alum Creek and Hoover Reservoir and they seem 'off relative to the depth and structure I see on the sonar. Just wondering if I need.to calibrate the GPS or map projection somehow..? I did read on a different that the maps ate.less accurate than navionics but wanted.some second opinions before I buy the navionics chip. Thanks.


Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------

